# They must be really nuts



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

SO we put in a bid for a job and the company kept sending it back saying we had to do it the client's way and that it was to high (no not if it is against code or liability). 
Well this particular job we bid around 3500.00 for it. After many revisions and back and forth I finally told them to get another bid.
Guess what, I open my email today and there is a no charge work order for the work I bid. Supposedly because of my delay and refusal to bid according to the client's wishes the company can't now bid it (bull) so I am supposed to do it for free.
Sorry but I addressed it, bid it and refused to violate any codes or risk liability. 
As I like to say, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> SO we put in a bid for a job and the company kept sending it back saying we had to do it the client's way and that it was to high (no not if it is against code or liability).
> Well this particular job we bid around 3500.00 for it. After many revisions and back and forth I finally told them to get another bid.
> Guess what, I open my email today and there is a no charge work order for the work I bid. Supposedly because of my delay and refusal to bid according to the client's wishes the company can't now bid it (bull) so I am supposed to do it for free.
> Sorry but I addressed it, bid it and refused to violate any codes or risk liability.
> As I like to say, you can't fix stupid.


Good lord. If I may ask what all were you bidding for?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would rather not say since it could be figured out by the wrong people reading this.
All I can say is that even though this company has given me a good amount of work it still doesn't make up for something like this. Oh well it may cause me to lose a client but I am sure I will make it up somewhere.
Just did a trashout today for a re agent. Called him when we were done and he met me in 1/2 hour with the payment. Wish there were more like that.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I would rather not say since it could be figured out by the wrong people reading this.
> All I can say is that even though this company has given me a good amount of work it still doesn't make up for something like this. Oh well it may cause me to lose a client but I am sure I will make it up somewhere.
> Just did a trashout today for a re agent. Called him when we were done and he met me in 1/2 hour with the payment. Wish there were more like that.


There are some people with intelligence on here. Sounds like the siblings to me. Just a guess though.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Sounds more like MCS...................


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Sounds more like MCS...................


Tomato---Tamato. (sp)


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> SO we put in a bid for a job and the company kept sending it back saying we had to do it the client's way and that it was to high (no not if it is against code or liability).
> Well this particular job we bid around 3500.00 for it. After many revisions and back and forth I finally told them to get another bid.
> Guess what, I open my email today and there is a no charge work order for the work I bid. Supposedly because of my delay and refusal to bid according to the client's wishes the company can't now bid it (bull) so I am supposed to do it for free.
> Sorry but I addressed it, bid it and refused to violate any codes or risk liability.
> As I like to say, you can't fix stupid.


Ask them what a bid is ... The whole standardized pricing crap is a farce. It does not matter who it is eventually ALL REO companies are going to get to this status and be told " GO PACK SAND". I did it today when asked if I could come down 300 on a trash out I said well I willl come down 200 ... Not 250 NO @)) than on to another brow beating on another line item. SHeesh a BID IS A BID if you don't like it TOO %&^%^$%&* BAD. Get some one else to jack it up then you will see why quality and professional work cost to get done. :no:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Does sound like Five Brothers. You should be getting another letter soon notifying you that they will be back charging you the amount of work in order to pay another contractor to complete. Wonder where he was when the bids were needed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> There are some people with intelligence on here. Sounds like the siblings to me. Just a guess though.


agree sounds like there kind of BS. You know they use there COST ESTIMATOR and it`s GOD!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Ask them how they have the authority to do this and if this "authority" would stand up in a court of law.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

:glare:Tony Camonte: "I don't know nothin'. I don't see nothin'. I don't hear nothin'. When I do I don't tell the cops. Understand?"


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The brothers couldn't get it thru their thick heads how an independent contractor relationship works.

I tried telling them that as an INDEPENDENT contractor I am free to bid what ever price and restrictions I want.
And because I am an INDEPENDENT contractor providing services for them and others they are free to reject any and all bids.

Totally went over their heeds.
I think they thought I was an EMPLOYEE.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think the obvious point we are talking around is that these companies do know the rules. They deal with a lot of contractors who don't, or believe they will get cut off if they balk at the practices. I have had a lot of them talk to me about doing the bids as they direct me, but other than Five Brothers, it has always been on the phone. Until they get bit hard enough, they will continue to push the line farther and farther.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Sounds more like MCS...................


That was my first thought...


----------

